# ATI Tool - Now Blinking Screen



## BubbaQ (Feb 18, 2008)

Stats:

AMD Athlon 64 - 3800 - 2.41Ghz
1.00 GB RAM
NVidia 6800GT - 256MB - Aftermarket fan (Keeping it cool)

I downloaded ATI Tool yesterday... Ran the MAX CORE test. During the test, artifacts appeared on the screen. The tool started dropping the core... it dropped another time or two, but the artifacts kept popping back up. I stopped the test. From that point on, artifacts will show up here and there, but even after a restart and a new driver install from Nvidia... now after a few minutes, the screen will blink. Every ten seconds the screen blacks out foor 1 second. I know it's not the monitor because the mouse freezes just before the screen goes black.

I ran the NVidia Control Panel test, and it came back with 33 tests completed and no negative results.

Any ideas?  My next step was going to be trying to underclock the card. It's the only thing I can think of.

Ideas?

Thanks,

BubbaQ


----------

